# 9 Gallon Fluvel Flex



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

No recommendations as I'm not sure what's available in the US, but happy to see you're getting another shrimp tank already!! Will absolutely be following that one too


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thelongsnail said:


> No recommendations as I'm not sure what's available in the US, but happy to see you're getting another shrimp tank already!!


Ha! Im kinda compulsive that way. Your not supposed to notice this bad personality trait. >


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Let me try hard not to do vendor reviews...

For RO/DI, there are two retailers I would consider: Air Water Ice and Bulk Reef Supply. I have systems from both and they have good resources and occasional deals. Both provide customer service.

If you want to go cheaper, purewaterclub on fleabay is a source to consider. Just don't expect super-high-end or customer service. It can be frustrating if you aren't familiar with RO/DI systems and aren't keen on DIYing. I have one of these for home use and it's fine for shrimping.

Just search the forum or read up elsewhere a bit to get an understanding of 75/100 gallon per day units so you know what you're getting. 

Since you're in Sac, shipping from somewhere like Aqua Forest Aquarium in SF for Amazonia would be fast and cheap. That is, if you don't have access to it locally. Pet Zone in San Diego is also another retailer in your state that has Amazonia and Controsoil.

If you _really_ want to do a kit, you could consider options like the Spec line from Fluval. $75ish - $100ish for the Spec V (5.5ish gal). There's a 16gal version for $150-$160. And they make a 9gal horizontal bowfront called the Flex for about $100. There are other manufacturers, of course, but these are easy to modify for shrimp.

The Spec V is probably what I would go with. The revamped version has lighting decent for plants and the filtration unit looks better than the old one. Only two small modifications necessary for shrimp and they take all of 60 seconds to make.

But since you already have a 10gal, why not use it? All you need is a filter, lighting & a cover if you don't have one. Aquaclear or sponge filter setup would cost about $25-$30 for either. Lighting is cheap if you don't already have it. That's the route I would go. Cheap for the win! The 10gal will also be easier to scape.

I'm planning for a Spec V because I want a cleaner, all-in-one setup for my kitchen counter. Even though I have all the components to put together a nice system today, I'm after aesthetics.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my, a new tank?!? There is no cure for you 
One thing to consider with AIO set-up are shrimps getting into the overflow.
[I will not mention it, but I do have everything for your new adventure, including bags of new AS ...]


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

RO Unit - If you have really soft tap water, then the RO Buddy can work fine, however, I have heard that it can cost just as much to replace the filters as it does buying a new unit.... some people though have figured out how to buy bulk filters for cheap.

If you have hard water, or just want a better unit, go with Bulk Reef Supply. They have a great reputation and the replacement cartridges are cheaper. I've heard that The Shrimp Farm can get great deals on the BRS systems.


Amazonia will, on average, take about 6 weeks to cycle. It can help to have established media and be prepared to do a lot of water changes to keep the ammonia down around 3-4. It's from my understanding that it's a good idea to use water with GH in it to help cycle as the bacteria do well with minerals. With Neos, you'd want a minimum of 5 GH, but 6-7 is preferred. So, you may want to consider getting the water (zero KH) ready for when you get it set up and can do water changes as needed until it's cycled. Or, you could choose substrate that doesn't leach ammonia.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

Discusluv said:


> Ha! Im kinda compulsive that way. Your not supposed to notice this bad personality trait. >


It's neither compulsive nor bad - you're doing the research (of course) and shrimp are rad.

Also I can't judge as I somehow just upsold my bf to a 3x more expensive desk (splitting the cost ofc), simply so I can get a dennerle tank instead of some cheapy 10G. (That and the desk fits my aesthetic lol)

@somewhatshocked just so you know, several of my cherry shrimp enjoyed living in the pump section of my spec v, but were never injured. The pump and tube are a nightmare to get out of the back section though, even with long tweezers and my tiny hands. Also thanks for your help in the other thread!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

(I think @Discusluv meant Golden Caridina shrimp.)

RO/DI filter replacement costs are relatively low for most systems. $30-$40 for my home setup. Replacement membranes are more expensive than filter kits, of course, but not too terrible. You can get them on fleabay and don't have to go through retailers or folks who mark things up 50-100%. 

Based on OP's tap parameters, a filter kit will last quite some time. Maybe a couple years. (Retailers telling you to replace filters every six months are typically just trying to sell refills. Sure, some need to be replaced, but not always. You'll know when they need to be replaced. It all depends upon sediment in the water and how much water one needs to make. 

I have an Air Water Ice system under my office sink that I've been running since January 2016. Replacement filters and a new membrane were only purchased a few weeks ago. It looks like my Pure Water Club unit at home will last at least a couple years and I have both harder water and more tanks than OP. My Bulk Reef Supply unit gets replaced about every 12-15 weeks because it's used pretty much non-stop.
@Thelongsnail: Quite welcome.

I've found that most people (thanks to YouTube) gently pull on the power cord to get the pump to come up easily. That's what I do to yank the pumps I use for circulation in my Brute trash cans and it's worked well.

Seems most shrimpers with Specs just add a piece of 30ppm foam behind the intake baffle to keep shrimp out. They also plug a tiny hole near the bottom of the tank with silicone or sponge, as it's not necessary for experienced aquarists. 

Amazonia can take several weeks to 'cycle' but I find it's almost always better for shrimp if your tank runs for a month or two before they get added. No need to add an initial ammonia source - a huge plus in my opinion. Controsoil takes less time and gives off less ammonia but it functions in a similar manner and I find it's easier for many newcomers to the hobby. Granted, I've only used it for 3-4 years and have had Amazonia since it hit the market in Asia.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Let me try hard not to do vendor reviews...
> 
> For RO/DI, there are two retailers I would consider: Air Water Ice and Bulk Reef Supply. I have systems from both and they have good resources and occasional deals. Both provide customer service.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for this!


I have seen alot of good things about the Bulk Reef Supply brand. I think that is where I should buy from. I am sure can get cheaper by buying DIY. But, I would rather not. I would rather have customer support to hold my hand if need be. I think the 75 gallon per day should be more than enough; but, will look at my options and read up. have done some reading already. But, slow going to digest when you first start to research something-- at least for me. I think you had recommended a six-stage on an earlier post. Looks like I will need this one in the 75 or 100 GPD. 

https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/6-st...6IQwPFkXiONKUcF5BoAO_sa2POkRaclRoCFCwQAvD_BwE


The Amazonia I'll order from Aqua Forest. I ordered from them a few times before for various things. 



I think that, because I am investing more in an R/O unit than budgeted, that I may need to just use my 10 gallon. Like you say, already have most of what I need for it. I think I even have an Emperor Biowheel filter out there I can use and not even need to get a filter. I dont need a heater, right? 

So, already have tank, lid, light, air-pump and possibly filter. 



Just need: Amazonia, R/O unit, and shrimp! 

Bump:


OVT said:


> Oh my, a new tank?!? There is no cure for you
> One thing to consider with AIO set-up are shrimps getting into the overflow.
> [I will not mention it, but I do have everything for your new adventure, including bags of new AS ...]


 Oleg, Im terrible. (Red face)


You must tell me what you have that are willing to part with. But! You must allow me to pay for whatever this is you are referring to!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No heater necessary. So you're good to go.

If the filter doesn't work well for you, at least you know it's easy to pick something up for a 10gal. 

One thing you'll want to buy is remineralizer for shrimp. My personal preference is Salty Shrimp GH+. It's clean, reliable, usually affordable and it's given me 7+ years of great results. There are a ton of folks who sell it, so just shop around. 

That BRS price freaks me out. I'd definitely check out a cheaper system there or with Air Water Ice. Some of the 4 and 5 stage systems would certainly work well for you. There's no way I'd spend more than $150 for the relatively small amount of water you'll be producing.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> RO Unit - If you have really soft tap water, then the RO Buddy can work fine, however, I have heard that it can cost just as much to replace the filters as it does buying a new unit.... some people though have figured out how to buy bulk filters for cheap.
> 
> If you have hard water, or just want a better unit, go with Bulk Reef Supply. They have a great reputation and the replacement cartridges are cheaper. I've heard that The Shrimp Farm can get great deals on the BRS systems.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the recommendation. Ill compare pricing on the BRS unit at this vendor as well. 

I will have established media. 



My parameters are:


PH: 7.4
KH 3/GH 5 

TDS : Average 115. But, can range from 85-125 depending on time of year. This is because comes from 2 different sources. 



I had it wrong, not getting neo's, getting caridina shrimp. If you cant get the names right... goes to show you what a "noob" you really are. :grin2:

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> No heater necessary. So you're good to go.
> 
> If the filter doesn't work well for you, at least you know it's easy to pick something up for a 10gal.
> 
> ...


Eventually will want to use for breeding the discus and Altums. But, even then, I cant see myself needing more than 75 gallons a day. Because my water is already on the soft side- maybe the 4-5 stage would be adequate? I will be getting the Salty Shrimp remineralizer- Ill add to list.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep.

Do you know if your municipality uses chlorine or chloramines? Worth checking to find out and then buying a system that will work for you. Chloramines are tougher to remove and some filter inserts do a better job than others.

Make sure you have a reservoir container (that you like/won't hate) to store water in. I prefer Rubbermaid Brute trash cans because they come in several sizes and colors. They're sturdy and easy to use. Also relatively cheap - can sometimes snag them for $12-$15 at places like Home Depot. 

It's nice to have a stash of water that can be used whenever you need it.

One thing I like to do is keep a small pump in the bottom of my cans for circulation. On a timer for a few times per day so it's not going all the time. Keeps things from getting stagnant but it's probably not necessary. An airstone also works well. I went with small pumps because they use less power than all of the air pumps I've got on-hand - and because I don't want to kill the diaphragms prematurely. As an added bonus, I keep a length of clear tubing on the pump that allows me to easily fill up a bucket or watering can whenever I need it. 



Discusluv said:


> Eventually will want to use for breeding the discus and Altums. But, even then, I cant see myself needing more than 75 gallons a day. Because my water is already on the soft side- maybe the 4-5 stage would be adequate? I will be getting the Salty Shrimp remineralizer- Ill add to list.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yep.
> 
> Do you know if your municipality uses chlorine or chloramines? Worth checking to find out and then buying a system that will work for you. Chloramines are tougher to remove and some filter inserts do a better job than others.
> 
> ...


 It looks like chlorine? Here is the water report: I am in service area 2.
https://www.egwd.org/wp-content/uploads/FINAL-Elk-Grove-Water-District-6.5.19.pdf


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

If I can do the 4 stage- this one looks good @ 75 gpd. I found a coupon for 10.00 off and free shipping. 

https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/4-stage-value-plus-ro-di-system-bulk-reef-supply.html


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

4-stage should be fine for that water.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> 4-stage should be fine for that water.



Actually, now that I look at the 4 stage, there is one for 149.00. 

Maybe I dont need the extras they include between the two models.

Upgrade includes: 
HM Digital Inline Dual TDS Meter
Glycerin Filled Pressure Gauge 
Membrane Flush Valve


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Discusluv said:


> If I can do the 4 stage- this one looks good @ 75 gpd. I found a coupon for 10.00 off and free shipping.
> 
> https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/4-stage-value-plus-ro-di-system-bulk-reef-supply.html





Maybe something to consider... it's a nifty little unit that won't break the bank. De-ionization unit "option" as an add-on.


https://hydrobuilder.com/hydroponic...logic-micro-75-gpd-revese-osmosis-filter.html


https://hydrobuilder.com/hydro-logic-add-on-kit-de-ionization-for-micro-75.html


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Discusluv, PM / text me. My Ahs and Ohs were mostly about timing as knowing about your plans before yesterday would have saved one of us a long trip. Hopefully that would give you an excuse to come over?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Discusluv said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. Ill compare pricing on the BRS unit at this vendor as well.
> 
> I will have established media.
> 
> ...


You're water is slightly harder than mine. I imagine that a low end/cheap unit may be satisfactory, but do look into replacement options for those membranes and cartridges as well before purchasing! Some people do purchase just the DI resin in bulk and refill the cartridges that way... which may average out to about $5 or so per cartridge... Don't take my word for it, I don't have my own unit as I just get water from the store! LOL When I get into a new place (next year?) I'll probably install one then.


And do you mean YKK's? I do highly recommend them! Actually recommend them over Neos! My first YKK colony did fantastic for the (unfortunately) short period of time I had them! Second group (different supplier) haven't done as well. Still breeding and living, just not nearly as much as the first group.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These shrimp are what @Discusluv is referencing - Goldens:




























Zoidburg said:


> And do you mean YKK's?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> These shrimp are what @*Discusluv* is referencing - Goldens:


 Yes, these! Love them:x


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

R/O system ordered! 
Couldn't make my mind up between the value 4-stage or upgrade. Went with upgrade. 

Now need to get Rubbermaid storage container and a water level thingy with automatic shutoff. 
Possibly a booster pump? (Not sure.)
Submersible pump? Or, air-pump with stone?

Salty Shrimp for re-mineralization.

Is this the right product?:
https://www.amazon.com/SaltyShrimp-...=salty+shrimp&qid=1562634531&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, that's the right Salty Shrimp. But look at other retailers - way cheaper than that Amazon price.

You won't regret the RO upgrade at all.

You won't need a booster unless your water pressure is low.

Have you checked out the various Brute cans for storage? I saw some really nice ones at Home Depot today that are better colors than I'm used to - almost natural looking.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yes, that's the right Salty Shrimp. But look at other retailers - way cheaper than that Amazon price.
> 
> You won't regret the RO upgrade at all.
> 
> ...


 You did? Awesome! Okay, Ill take a look at the Brute cans from Home Depot. Im wondering if I could mount this unit somewhere outside and then could use with outside hose. Or, maybe mount under the sink with some kind of storage container. Ill just have to see.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Discusluv, could you please link the RO unit you have ordered? Thanks!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> @*Discusluv*, could you please link the RO unit you have ordered? Thanks!


 Hi Oleg! 

I ordered this unit for 75 GPD:
https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/4-stage-value-plus-ro-di-system-bulk-reef-supply.html


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

May have missed something here. What will the RO be used for primarily? All your tanks or strictly the shrimp? I only ask as if you have few uses for the RO water, I see small need for storage. I have a 5,10 and 20 going right now. Takes me 45 mins to fill a 5 gal bucket. So I simply plan in advance. Being shrimp tanks you probably wont be doing large % water changes, so may only need 2gals for a water change. 
Not to say storage isn't smart, it is. Just curious. 
Personally I also dont have space to store a ton of RO water anyway, so I am a tad envious of the ability. Also I know there are other positives, temp setting etc. 
Making good progress mate, keep it up.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> May have missed something here. What will the RO be used for primarily? All your tanks or strictly the shrimp? I only ask as if you have few uses for the RO water, I see small need for storage. I have a 5,10 and 20 going right now. Takes me 45 mins to fill a 5 gal bucket. So I simply plan in advance. Being shrimp tanks you probably wont be doing large % water changes, so may only need 2gals for a water change.
> Not to say storage isn't smart, it is. Just curious.
> Personally I also dont have space to store a ton of RO water anyway, so I am a tad envious of the ability. Also I know there are other positives, temp setting etc.
> Making good progress mate, keep it up.


 I have a 30 gallon shrimp tank which will change 10 gallons weekly and the 10 gallon will be setting up shortly which will be around 2-3 gallons change weekly. 12 gallons on average.


But, the capacity needed will shift over time because would like to start breeding my Altum Angels and discus. This will require about 40 gallons weekly. With fry- 80 gallons weekly.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

My 10 gallon is no longer in garage. The other half must have taken to Goodwill or I dreamt it ever existed. 


Im thinking, now, I may go with something smaller. Maybe a 5 gallon kit. I dont know- Im kinda mad right now.

Edit: Okay, not mad anymore. Have a friend that is selling me a 10 gallon rimless w/rounded corners. ( smile). And, 1 9L of AS!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a blessing in disguise, maybe?



Discusluv said:


> My 10 gallon is no longer in garage. The other half must have taken to Goodwill or I dreamt it ever existed.
> 
> 
> Im thinking, now, I may go with something smaller. Maybe a 5 gallon kit. I dont know- Im kinda mad right now.
> ...


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well then this makes much more sense. Fascinated by these little critters now, shrimp in every tank I own now I'd say. Those altums...they are something special though. I shall live vicariously through you!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

What do you think about this piece of wood for the 10 gallon shrimp tank. I most likely will need to cut back some of the branches on the bottom. 

I also have some seiryu stone that I can place at base of wood. Not too many, I wouldn't want to detract from wood. Will this stone be too reactive in a shrimp tank? 
I have plenty of plants that I can take from my other 30 gallon that I am going to take everything out of since I now have an R/O system for breeding. Yipee! This will be a breeding tank- bare=-bottom-sterile. 



















Although, I may order some crypt parva, it looks great in @somewhatshocked 's shrimp tanks.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm sure it can be fine for neos/tigers and such especially but I personally wouldn't use seiryu that wasn't sealed in plastidip or epoxy and fancy bees/tibees/taitibees

I love parva though... grows so slow. I don't touch it for months maintenance is the best maintenance :/


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think that driftwood looks terrific.

Would avoid seiryu, however, as it will potentially mess with your water parameters. If you're set on using it, you'll want to soak it in a bucket of water for several days to see if it increases hardness. There's a chance it won't alter parameters enough to matter.

Edit: I say it may not matter because I have some seiryu that's never messed with parameters. While one seiryu tank has been messing with hardness for nearly six years and shows no sign of slowing down any time soon.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I dont think I want to mess with the seiryu stone then. Too much of a pain. 

I dont want a round stone, but something flatter that I can lie down at base of wood. Maybe dragon stone, ryuoh, or manten? Are these inert?

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> I think that driftwood looks terrific.
> 
> Would avoid seiryu, however, as it will potentially mess with your water parameters. If you're set on using it, you'll want to soak it in a bucket of water for several days to see if it increases hardness. There's a chance it won't alter parameters enough to matter.
> 
> Edit: I say it may not matter because I have some seiryu that's never messed with parameters. While one seiryu tank has been messing with hardness for nearly six years and shows no sign of slowing down any time soon.


Which positioning of the wood did you like? First or second picture?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The best advice I can give re: stone is to do an acid test. And if there's any doubt, soak them in a bucket of water for a bit.

I personally prefer the second photo. But don't be afraid to try different angles out. Any pieces you remove can possibly be reused within the same setup, so keep them - even if they're small.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> The best advice I can give re: stone is to do an acid test. And if there's any doubt, soak them in a bucket of water for a bit.
> 
> I personally prefer the second photo. But don't be afraid to try different angles out. Any pieces you remove can possibly be reused within the same setup, so keep them - even if they're small.


Okay, thank you. :smile2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Amazon has a Hagen HG Fluval Flex Aquarium 34L, 9gal for 99.99. Is this a good price? 

https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Gallo...val+flex&qid=1563299465&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-2

Im thinking it would be nice to have an aquarium where everything is "built in". Ive never had one like this before. Its very sleek looking and would be great size for shrimp.


* Edit: Bought it. Will get Friday.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The husband doesn't want me to buy any used tanks - insists they need to be new in case of leaks. ( Thanks for the generous offer @OVT). 

I decided, because this will be primarily a shrimp tank, would try an "all-in one tank" to give it a clean and stream-lined look. 

Tank: Fluval Flex Aquarium 9gal
Substrate: Controsoil 
Hardscape: Dragon Stone/Dragon stone rubble and driftwood. The driftwood branch will be using is pictured above in previous post. 

Shrimp: Goldens (Golden cardina). They are the type that Jake pictures on page 2. It will be a good 6 weeks or so until add shrimp, however. Want time to gain an ample amount of biofilm and such before shrimp added. 


Plants: I am emptying out my 30 gallon tank to use as breeding tank ( now that have an R/O unit- yippee!) so will be using plants from this tank.


----------



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

That was an amazing price - good shopping. 

I love our fluval flex 9g. 20 minutes to turn the tank over each week - it’s a joy compared to the larger tank and its canister filters. And looks good as well.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I think that's the standard msrp... but I could be wrong?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You are welcome. The tank I have generously offered is brand new.
Enjoy your new Flex.


----------



## caren555 (Jun 30, 2019)

sorry i cant give advices because im planning my very first shrimp tank , can i see your done shrimp tank ? thanks


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Tank just came-- its very nice. Well, all except the light. Doesnt appear to be bright enough to grow anything. May need to get another fixture to replace it with. 

I positioned the driftwood how I had imagined placing it. 
What do you think- should I adjust it facing the other way to see how that looks as well? 
I have substrate (Controsoil) and Dragon stone ( some smaller pieces) coming tomorrow.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

might as well take a pic with it the other way just to see, it doesn't look like it can fit too many ways...

Edit: I think I prefer the 2nd way personally~


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

If this piece is not that interesting, I also have some other pieces of wood that I can use from emptying out my 30 gallon. 
Here is picture. The top is spiderwood and bottom is hornwood.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Settled on a scape after a day of moving and adjusting. Not perfect-but, I like it. 
Still need to add the petite anubias to the stump and _possibly_ some java fern mini trident.

Let me see if I can figure out what plants I nabbed from other tanks and put in here. Not really sure what will work and what wont with this light. 

Bacopa monnieri
Hygrophila Angustifolia
Ludwigia repens ( I think)
AR mini ( I think- is red on undersides)
Echinodorus Quadricostatus
Blyxia
Crypt Lutea
Crypt undulata
Crypt nurii "Raubensis"


Its cloudy still:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Shrimp might love it, but I would remove the leaves with algae: I see no reason to start a new tank and giving algae a head start.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks great. 

My suggestion would be to move those crypts in front back a bit - close to the wood. Leave some open space on the substrate to make feeding and such easier. 

Bacopa monnieri will get tall and a little more lanky than usual with lower lighting like that and it'll look cool. I personally prefer it in low-tech tanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> Shrimp might love it, but I would remove the leaves with algae: I see no reason to start a new tank and giving algae a head start.


Good advice- I will do that.

Bump:


OVT said:


> Shrimp might love it, but I would remove the leaves with algae: I see no reason to start a new tank and giving algae a head start.





somewhatshocked said:


> Looks great.
> 
> My suggestion would be to move those crypts in front back a bit - close to the wood. Leave some open space on the substrate to make feeding and such easier.
> 
> Bacopa monnieri will get tall and a little more lanky than usual with lower lighting like that and it'll look cool. I personally prefer it in low-tech tanks.


 I will clear the whole front area of plants. Thank you.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I wouldn't remove them entirely - just push them back next to the wood. It looks great with them in the front. You'll still get the same look but with just a bit of space in the very front. 

Have a feeling you'll want to watch your shrimp as closely as possible and that'll make it easier.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I dosed this tank with ammonia @2ppm 2 days ago to get the cycle going and tested today...
No ammonia, no nitrites, 5 nitrates.
Whaaa? Fastest cycle in history? 
Well, ultimately doesn't matter because no shrimp going in here for 6 weeks- but, wowzie that was fast. 
After the initial disappointment of the stump shifting on me, Ive grown to like the current placement.

Giving it all a week or so to settle in; then, going to order some Buce to glue to that heavy branch closest to front glass.

*Edit:* Oh! I didn't realize I hadn't posted in my journal the latest version. I decided to keep more front space open after Jake's suggestion. Im going to keep it this way because the point of this tank is shrimp and I want to see them!


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Perhaps I simply missed this, but did you seed the filter or anything? How could the tank have cycled that fast? I imagine some of the ammonia is used by the plants and such but that is a staggering pace if it is a true cycle!


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Maybe the plants just took it up and there is low N in the the tap? I would still wait before adding shrimp...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Seeded filter with bio-media from established tank. 
Only did one test though, so am certainly not relying on that. 
Like I said, it doesn't matter, shrimp will not go in for 6 weeks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Again, dosed 2 ppm ammonia in AM yesterday. Processed in 24 hours. 
Ammonia: 0
NitrIte: 0
NitrAtes: 5

This just blows my mind. Along with the cycled bio-media, the other thing I had done (that I had forgot about) is added about 3 cups of sand from the 180 gallon when I was positioning wood prior to adding Controsoil. 

If I was cycling a tank for either shrimp or fish I just wouldn't be able to trust this to add them. So, this is fine to wonder at in theory, but, that's about it. 

I will dose again before I leave for vacation for 5 days. Interesting to see what the numbers are when get back. Always nervous when leave my fish and tanks--


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

What substrate do you recommend for a shrimp tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not OP but that's subjective.

First and foremost, it depends upon the type of shrimp you keep. Neos or most Tigers? Just about any inert substrate will work well if your parameters are such that they're consistent and stable.

If it's Bees or Crystals? You'd likely need a buffering substrate, need to remineralize RO/DI water and finely tune your parameters by hand.



aquanerd13 said:


> What substrate do you recommend for a shrimp tank?


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Probably CRS. I wish to breed them and sell them. Thank you!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

After 4 days- Parameters 0/0/10

Dosed 2ppm again. I guess Ill just dose every 4-5 days to keep the cycle going for the next 5 weeks until get shrimp. 

I am wondering about the light that is included with this tank. It looks so dark and dim looking into the tank. Not sure its even powerful enough to grow low-light plants in the long-term. Ill need to look to see if I can find some PAR data on the light. If not sufficient I may get a better light. 
Can it be lidless with just shrimp? A lidless aquarium is _so _ against my grain; but, if it is safe for shrimp I suppose I can "retrain" myself in this situation.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes, you can have a lidless shrimp tank. The biggest concern is typically amanos. That said, I've never had an amano go for a walk about... but have heard of plenty that easily made it 15-20+ feet away from the aquarium! The other species are far less likely to go explore outside of the aquarium.

You might also want to look into a custom lid? Maybe that could work out if you really don't want to go lidless?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The tank is looking bright to me in the pictures.

With a potential exception of Bacopa Colorata, the rest of the plants will do fine. In a tank like this, a lower intensity light could be a blessing.

Shrimp are connoisseurs of fine leaved plants - mosses, mayaca, Ambulia, hornwort, guppy grass, and subwassertang are all good in a shrimp tank.

If you decide to remove the top to add a different light then you could use lid hooks designed to support a glass or plexiglass cover.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> The tank is looking bright to me in the pictures.
> 
> With a potential exception of Bacopa Colorata, the rest of the plants will do fine. In a tank like this, a lower intensity light could be a blessing.
> 
> ...


 Does it look bright enough?
It just looks so dim in person. 
Ill live with it for awhile, see how the plants do. 

The bacopa has some new growth on it, but the growth is a very light green in comparison to the original plant. Like it is not getting enough light. I suppose I could move to the discus tank. I only have a couple of stems of it. 



I do have some Ambulia ( from you ) that I can move into this tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

B. monnieri will do fine in just about any amount of light. It's just going to look different. It'll get tall and leggy in lower light situations. To the point that you'll have to group stems together to make it look nice. I've kept it like that for 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Buce ordered-- with a little help from my friend, of course 
I dont know one iota about Buce... hopefully wont kill it. 

Dark Malawi
Belindae
Rosemary


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can keep Anubias alive, you can keep Bucephalandra alive. If anything, they're easier.

They're going to look great in your setup.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you can keep Anubias alive, you can keep Bucephalandra alive. If anything, they're easier.
> 
> They're going to look great in your setup.


 Just got an email from the Buce vendor you recommended. The Buce will be delivered tomorrow! That was fast!:bounce::bounce:
I didn't realize this but this company is out of Marysville, Ca. I could drive here. I wonder if they have a storefront?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Discusluv said:


> Just got an email from the Buce vendor you recommended. The Buce will be delivered tomorrow! That was fast!:bounce::bounce:
> I didn't realize this but this company is out of Marysville, Ca. I could drive here. I wonder if they have a storefront?


If it's the person I think it is... then the answer is no. That said, they have an awesome shrimp setup! Been to their place a couple of times and they are in the process of expanding their shrimp business. It will not be a store front, but by invite only. Awesome guy to work with! And he hosts a shrimp meetup every year. This was the 5th year, I think? Although I didn't go this year... I did go the two previous years.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I really like their Calceo bee shrimp. Is this is a highly hybridized shrimp? 
It doesn't look like it is-- but, what do I know.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I think they are a tibee or titaibee like YKK x red bees or something like that, but I am not sure besides that I am fairly certain they aren't a wild type.

Meanwhile I'm debating either temporarily using a betta or killifish in my new tank that's still cycling for a while or maybe filling it with 50% setzer water and then using the bottles as traps to see if it didn't get them all :/ got some dumb scuds from some of my driftwood oops... I'd have thought the tank it came from had a ton of things that would eat them but I think they were clinging to the bottom. Maybe I'll do both (not in that order, will let it cycle for a while longer before adding any fish even if they're just temporary.)

















super tigers :O


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> I think they are a tibee or titaibee like YKK x red bees or something like that, but I am not sure besides that I am fairly certain they aren't a wild type.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm debating either temporarily using a betta or killifish in my new tank that's still cycling for a while or maybe filling it with 50% setzer water and then using the bottles as traps to see if it didn't get them all :/ got some dumb scuds from some of my driftwood oops... I'd have thought the tank it came from had a ton of things that would eat them but I think they were clinging to the bottom. Maybe I'll do both (not in that order, will let it cycle for a while longer before adding any fish even if they're just temporary.)
> 
> ...


 Ohhhh! This tank is beautiful! :surprise:
So well done.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

All these discussions about being able to drive to cool stores and having AFA as a local aquarium store (someone just said that somewhere) truly makes me envious of you west coasters.
When you get the buce, make sure you remember which is which, maybe even mark where you put them in your tank. Or you'll end up like me and call every buce, misc.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Most are pretty much made-up names, anyway. Nothing really concrete and they vary from vendor to vendor.

It's one of the reasons there are _very few_ people I'll buy from when a Buce isn't tissue-cultured. (That and the fact that a ton of the plants in the hobby were smuggled to the US illegally, of course.)



Jamo33 said:


> When you get the buce, make sure you remember which is which, maybe even mark where you put them in your tank. Or you'll end up like me and call every buce, misc.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Most are pretty much made-up names, anyway. Nothing really concrete and they vary from vendor to vendor.
> 
> It's one of the reasons there are _very few_ people I'll buy from when a Buce isn't tissue-cultured. (That and the fact that a ton of the plants in the hobby were smuggled to the US illegally, of course.)



I honestly never had any idea about the illegal trade of buce until about two weeks ago. Now being aware I am far more careful with whom I deal, I do not want to be responsible for continuing a market that is destroying environments and habitats.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> Buce ordered-- with a little help from my friend, of course
> I dont know one iota about Buce... hopefully wont kill it.
> 
> Dark Malawi
> ...


What vendor is that? Do they have good prices? I might get some. Is it true that they flower underwater?


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes they flower underwater ;/ so do anubias


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

WHAT?? Anubias flower underwater?

Bump: How do you get them to flower?


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

It just kind of happens in my tanks I dunno... but just google anubias flower and it will bring up a bunch of pics, pretty much all of them in aquariums.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> All these discussions about being able to drive to cool stores and having AFA as a local aquarium store (someone just said that somewhere) truly makes me envious of you west coasters.
> When you get the buce, make sure you remember which is which, maybe even mark where you put them in your tank. Or you'll end up like me and call every buce, misc.


I'm terrible at remembering the names of all plants - Im sure Buce will be even harder. Ill keep a written list and description- thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

If anyone was wondering I think it worked... remains to be seen how the snails and plants take it but definitely many dead scuds floating... so much co2 it was lifting up some of the aquasoil that wasn't buried in sand heh


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Planting Buce is too intricate and delicate for me. ~I made a mess of it. Glue everywhere=- even on the tank glass, my fingers,...
There was some cursing involved- but, only my cats heard me. 

The little plants were difficult-- but, so very beautiful. 
I didn't take pictures because to me all you can see is glue. Maybe tomorrow I wont be so embarrassed of the sloppy job I did of it and will share...

Also, took out some plants that were just too large for scale of tank. I need mini plants.

Bump:


Wobblebonk said:


> If anyone was wondering I think it worked... remains to be seen how the snails and plants take it but definitely many dead scuds floating... so much co2 it was lifting up some of the aquasoil that wasn't buried in sand heh


What kind of crypts are those in the foreground with the pinkish/green tone?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are several crypts that have that kind of coloration - things like beckettii 'Petchii', bronze & brown wendtii. There's even a wendtii variety called 'Pink Panther' that's pretty impressive in the right setting.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's just a brown wendtii


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Of which I sent you a dozen small ones @Discusluv so you have those! I think it's one of the prettiest crypts in spite of being rather common. Lighting has a big effect on color as well as thickness and texture of the leaves though, as does CO2.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Of which I sent you a dozen small ones @*Discusluv* so you have those! I think it's one of the prettiest crypts in spite of being rather common. Lighting has a big effect on color as well as thickness and texture of the leaves though, as does CO2.


 Oh, good! 


Im very excited! You know they are doing so well. They are, of course, growing very slowly in low-tech but are doing great considering all my issues in this tank with BBA. Ill take some pictures later so you can see.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Crypts can grow slow in high-tech, too, until they've got a decent root system established. 

They do better in nutrient-rich substrates like Amazonia. Here's a shot of some crypts in a low-light, low-tech tank after several months:










Brown spots on the leaves are chunks of Amazonia after netting some shrimp.

If I remember correctly, that was after an initial melt and getting re-established. Just takes them a while sometimes.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you decided how you feel about this light?

Every time I look at your tank I think it's probably perfect for low-medium light plants. But with your cool hardscape you've created plenty of shady areas for lower light plants.

Do you think it'd be too much if someone just kept common shrimp tank plants without encountering a ton of algae imbalance? Or are you finding that hardscape to create some shaded areas is ideal?

My friend (the one taking part of my Halocaridina rubra colony) wants to upgrade her Neo tank and I think your all-in-one looks like a much better option than the Fluval Spec V I've grown to love. Also looks like you have a way nicer filter area than that in the Spec.



Discusluv said:


>


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Have you decided how you feel about this light?
> 
> Every time I look at your tank I think it's probably perfect for low-medium light plants. But with your cool hardscape you've created plenty of shady areas for lower light plants.
> 
> ...


 I think this light would grow low- medium light plants fine for a majority of shrimp tanks; but, the way I have put in the hardscape has made it a challenge for even low light plants in shaded areas. All the crypts, buce, and anubias are doing well, despite this- but, the other plants are all suffering. Maybe it is just typical melt, maybe the light- not sure. But, even viewing into tank, for me, the lighting is dim. While it is a challenge to get light to the plants with this design ( and for viewing for that matter), I dont really want to alter my hardscape so the shaded plants can get enough light with this fixture. I really like it. 

Im considering getting a clip on light to have better spread into these shaded areas. Im looking at the E6 Premium LED Pendent light by ATLEDTiS. It looks like it would be perfect and can be put on a timer. But, not being an expert on LED lighting, I worry that it will be too much light. 

The filter is really good in this kit--- Im pleased with it. It gives good circulation throughout the tank ( gentle sway to all plants) even though Ive created some challenge for it to do so with my hardscape. One outlet ( on the Y) I have facing downward toward the substrate and the other I have facing to the front about an inch below waterline . This gives it a good circular movement around tank. 

The only downside to kit is the cheap, cheesy plastic hood.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe you could try something cheaper from Amazon in the $10-$20 range before getting a stronger fixture like that pendant. Several sleek, black LED fixtures that would be easy to disguise and reposition.

Glad to hear the stock fixture is doing well for low-light plants. The hood may be cheap but it looks nice in pictures. 

I've shown my friend a few pictures of your tank (she's in her 90s and doesn't 'internet') and she liked it a lot better than the other all-in-ones she's seen in my collection and on the reef side of the hobby. So it seems like a no-brainer.



Discusluv said:


> Im considering getting a clip on light to have better spread into these shaded areas. Im looking at the E6 Premium LED Pendent light by ATLEDTiS. It looks like it would be perfect and can be put on a timer. But, not being an expert on LED lighting, I worry that it will be too much light.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Maybe you could try something cheaper from Amazon in the $10-$20 range before getting a stronger fixture like that pendant. Several sleek, black LED fixtures that would be easy to disguise and reposition.
> 
> Glad to hear the stock fixture is doing well for low-light plants. The hood may be cheap but it looks nice in pictures.
> 
> I've shown my friend a few pictures of your tank (she's in her 90s and doesn't 'internet') and she liked it a lot better than the other all-in-ones she's seen in my collection and on the reef side of the hobby. So it seems like a no-brainer.


 Well, I had a $25 credit from this vendor and thought-- Ill just get here...
I wouldn't know what to get on Amazon- it is the land of "too many options to choose from". 

Ha! New one for the DSM- Anxiety of choice. 



This kit would be perfect for her. I definitely would get another one. Bless her heart- I hope Im still able to be in the hobby in my 90's.


----------



## Shrubbery (Jul 1, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> The filter is really good in this kit--- Im pleased with it. It gives good circulation throughout the tank ( gentle sway to all plants) even though Ive created some challenge for it to do so with my hardscape. One outlet ( on the Y) I have facing downward toward the substrate and the other I have facing to the front about an inch below waterline . This gives it a good circular movement around tank.
> 
> The only downside to kit is the cheap, cheesy plastic hood.


I have this kit for one of my other tanks, and I feel exactly the same way. I like the filtration a lot (lots of room to hide stuff in there) and the flow is really quite good.

Also like you, the lid frustrates me... it seems like the only place where they really cheaped out. It looks ok, but is pretty awkward to work with to get in the tank and seems much lower quality overall than the rest of the kit.

Overall, I like it, but I'm not sure I love it.

I do, however, think you've done a beautiful job on the scape!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Shrubbery said:


> I have this kit for one of my other tanks, and I feel exactly the same way. I like the filtration a lot (lots of room to hide stuff in there) and the flow is really quite good.
> 
> Also like you, the lid frustrates me... it seems like the only place where they really cheaped out. It looks ok, but is pretty awkward to work with to get in the tank and seems much lower quality overall than the rest of the kit.
> 
> ...


Many thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You could try the $15 version of this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QQ9K3R9 (not an affiliate link, the forum software just adds its own affiliate. ugh.) I *think* it's the bigger version of the little LED I put on my 25cm cube and it's so bright I have to add some floating plants.

Here's another one that comes in a few sizes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F8PLPWY

I have the cheapest version on that listing and only replaced it because I couldn't fit it on the back of the tank. It slides out of its little holder and can be placed just about anywhere.

Those are just two options. If you have a $25 credit toward that other light, though, it's kind of a no-brainer. Plus you can easily use it for other stuff in the future - even houseplants. It looks cooler than the fixtures I linked, too.




Discusluv said:


> Well, I had a $25 credit from this vendor and thought-- Ill just get here...
> I wouldn't know what to get on Amazon- it is the land of "too many options to choose from".
> 
> Ha! New one for the DSM- Anxiety of choice.
> ...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> You could try the $15 version of this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QQ9K3R9 (not an affiliate link, the forum software just adds its own affiliate. ugh.) I *think* it's the bigger version of the little LED I put on my 25cm cube and it's so bright I have to add some floating plants.
> 
> Here's another one that comes in a few sizes: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F8PLPWY
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for the links- Ill try the one you have. 



I can always use my credit for something else.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the one in the first link the best. It's a bit brighter and is super-adjustable. Definitely worth checking out.



Discusluv said:


> Excellent, thanks for the links- Ill try the one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> I can always use my credit for something else.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> I like the one in the first link the best. It's a bit brighter and is super-adjustable. Definitely worth checking out.


 After much back and forth... I decided to use the credit and get the Atledtis light. I just love its modern lines and I kept vacillating...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Got the light-- hope this will put some light into this shadowy tank.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> Got the light-- hope this will put some light into this shadowy tank.



Ooooh man that's a pretty piece of kit.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Much better.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't usually like the fluval flex series (despite having one myself) but that looks fantastic. Looking forwards to seeing crypts in there - and shrimp too!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Crypts are in there but they are very small- gonna be awhile until get some size in them. 

Ive heard that about the flex from others as well- this like or dislike in design. I really like the curved glass, contemporary lines, but I can see how it wouldn't be for everyone.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This tank has been running about 3 weeks now. Fully cycled. Now, I just need to get serious and get the R/O unit out and stop using tap. 
This intimidation is getting old.
Will let the tank go another 3 weeks with R/O and, only then, will start considering adding shrimp.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm confident you'll be fine with it after about ten minutes. Maybe five if you're having a good day.

Really do have a feeling you're going to find it one of the best hobby investments you've made. Tank stuff, house plants, all kinds of things. You're going to love it.

I wish I'd started 10 years before I did.



Discusluv said:


> This intimidation is getting old.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'm confident you'll be fine with it after about ten minutes. Maybe five if you're having a good day.
> 
> Really do have a feeling you're going to find it one of the best hobby investments you've made. Tank stuff, house plants, all kinds of things. You're going to love it.
> 
> I wish I'd started 10 years before I did.


Ill take it out of the box tomorrow and at least look at it. Half the battle.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Loving the light. :x
The plants appear to have perked up instead of just sitting there. I have only been setting it for 7 hours-- just to make sure dont get algae going. 
Im thinking of putting some kind of moss (or something) at top of log where it doesn't get covered with water. Need something that can grow emersed I suppose. 
I also started giving liquid food in water column. Instead of the Seachem line, I ordered an all in one specifically for shrimp. Just to be on safe side.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Riccia would be a good option for emergent growth. So would regular old Java Moss. 

I don't really like Riccia when it's submerged but it looks terrific when emergent. Do some searches to see how people use it on top of driftwood and in vivariums. Lots of people use it along the edge of water features in vivariums/ripariums and it looks good enough to make me want to add it to all my tanks.

As far as fertilizer goes, don't worry about copper in what's available in the planted tank hobby. Most people marketing shrimp-specific ferts are preying on fears that they know are unfounded.

Once you run out of the ferts you have, consider buying some dry fertilizer salts and mixing your own. Cheaper by leaps and bounds and you'll know 100% what you're adding to your tanks without worry.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you for the recommendation. Ill get some Riccia!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

There are these snails developing in this tank. Minuscule, spiral shell. 
I am attempting to push down my disgust and possibly considering allowing them to develop on a contingency basis. 
I think.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you been able to get photos of them?

Snails = good for shrimp tanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Have you been able to get photos of them?
> 
> Snails = good for shrimp tanks.


 Yes, you've said and Ive heard you- that is the only reason Im considering it. 

They are so small that I doubt could get a good picture, but Ill try to in a while,.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally got some pictures of the snails that are starting to grow in tank. 
One is very, very small- almost in "egg-stage" and the other is with developing shell. 
What kind of snail is it?

The algae has started to grow the last few days ( both brown and green) along walls only. Which is good. 
But, also need to cut back some on photoperiod so the plants dont get a bunch of algae as well.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

First one is a mini ramshorn snail. Second one looks like it could be a freshwater limpet.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought the second was a limpet, as well. But then I squinted and zoomed in and now can't tell if it's got a spiral shell or if it's just a bit of blur on shell muscles and papillae.

Update: Came home and checked it out on my Mac and still can't tell.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Should I keep them?


In a shrimp tank wont they not be quite so prolific because you dont feed as much as a fish tank. 

I dont know.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. Keep them.

If you're lucky, you'll develop a sizable population of limpets, pond snails, bladder snails, mini ramshorns, regular ramshorns. You don't have to go crazy with them like I do but I recommend keeping them. (I mean I make a food specifically targeted at snails. That could be considered extreme.)

Critter poo, decaying plant matter, leftover food, algae, aufwuchs, all that good stuff. They keep it in check - especially in shrimp tanks. If they run out of all that or their populations are dwindling? I'll even try talking you into feeding them more.



Discusluv said:


> Should I keep them?
> 
> 
> In a shrimp tank wont they not be quite so prolific because you dont feed as much as a fish tank.
> ...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yes. Keep them.
> 
> If you're lucky, you'll develop a sizable population of limpets, pond snails, bladder snails, mini ramshorns, regular ramshorns. You don't have to go crazy with them like I do but I recommend keeping them. (I mean I make a food specifically targeted at snails. That could be considered extreme.)
> 
> Critter poo, decaying plant matter, leftover food, algae, aufwuchs, all that good stuff. They keep it in check - especially in shrimp tanks. If they run out of all that or their populations are dwindling? I'll even try talking you into feeding them more.


 okie dokie. 

Ill do my best.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Two days marks a month set up. 
Two more weeks and I think should be ready for shrimp! Yipee!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I was crazy to think that this tank was cycled. It _was not _the fastest cycle in history- far from it. 
We are never too experienced to be fooled by a cycling tank. Seriously, they do funny, sneaky things...
Pfftt!
This tank is _*still*_ cycling. 
Checked today and had 0 ammonia/ 1ppm nitrites/15 nitrates. 
Admittedly, I have not checked the cycle on this tank for a couple weeks. 
Yesterday I dosed 2ppm ammonia--- today I thought "I have time, Ill check on that". 

Im sure those snails that snuck in on my Buce plants are not appreciating me right now. I guess ill do a water change because I did say I would take care of them despite my aversion to their sliminess. 

I have slowly been taking out many of the plants that I started with--- By the time the shrimp go in it may be just Buce, anubias petite, a couple crypts, and trident mini.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Snails are tough they can take cycling most of the time, I certainly don't wait for a tank to cycle to add snails... I like to pretend they're helping me cycle a tank. I have one tank with just aquasoil and some crypts, partially filled with water never did a water change until today (I am starting some eriocaulon seeds in there in cups, basically requires like DSM like conditions moist/acidic). Anyhow the crypts melted back and are regrowing now but between them melting, evaporation, and the aquasoil the PPM of ammonia was quite significant, like 4ppm after a 90% water change, and the pond snails in there just keep growing like there's nothing wrong, though it *might* be killing the eggs.

I'd have not added snails either to such a tank but some got in on the crypts :/


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> I was crazy to think that this tank was cycled. It _was not _the fastest cycle in history- far from it.
> We are never too experienced to be fooled by a cycling tank. Seriously, they do funny, sneaky things...


This happens to me nearly every new tank setup. Plants that don't require an adjustment period -like when you put ones from current tanks into new ones with basically the same water -seem to create tanks that never show nitrogen on a test kit for me. Until they do. And even though I've been doing this the same way for too long to fall for it, I still think this every time. "Oh, I squeezed out that filter and insta cycled this one, didn't I?" Nope. I've even been testing Fresh Start or whatever that Tetra product is and using a bit of old substrate, old tank water, filter squeezes, everything and I still get a .5 NH4 spike on these 2 newest shrimp tanks right when I think I'll add some testers to them. I should read my own signature. 




somewhatshocked said:


> Yes. Keep them.
> 
> If you're lucky, you'll develop a sizable population of limpets, pond snails, bladder snails, mini ramshorns, regular ramshorns. You don't have to go crazy with them like I do but I recommend keeping them. (I mean I make a food specifically targeted at snails. That could be considered extreme.)
> 
> Critter poo, decaying plant matter, leftover food, algae, aufwuchs, all that good stuff. They keep it in check - especially in shrimp tanks. If they run out of all that or their populations are dwindling? I'll even try talking you into feeding them more.


This might be the post I've agreed with the most on any hobby forum!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> Snails are tough they can take cycling most of the time, I certainly don't wait for a tank to cycle to add snails... I like to pretend they're helping me cycle a tank. I have one tank with just aquasoil and some crypts, partially filled with water never did a water change until today (I am starting some eriocaulon seeds in there in cups, basically requires like DSM like conditions moist/acidic). Anyhow the crypts melted back and are regrowing now but between them melting, evaporation, and the aquasoil the PPM of ammonia was quite significant, like 4ppm after a 90% water change, and the pond snails in there just keep growing like there's nothing wrong, though it *might* be killing the eggs.
> 
> I'd have not added snails either to such a tank but some got in on the crypts :/


Wow! Had no idea they could withstand such ammonia/nitrite levels. :surprise:

Bump:


Blue Ridge Reef said:


> "Oh, I squeezed out that filter and insta cycled this one, didn't I?" Nope. :surprise:


That one got a full belly laugh. :laugh2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay-- now we processed the ammonia in 24 hours. 
Safe to say cycled?
Maybe, we will see. 
Some small news:

Added some Mini Pellia to top of wood and floaters to tank.











The Buce is melting- a lot. hope it comes back. 











Added this pretty Rotala plant. Hope it makes it. It gives the tank a whole different texture.










Added a couple plants of crypt Parva










Dark side view:










A shadowy front view.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Im loving this Rotala bossi. It is very textural--- and has a pretty light green with maroon tips. Its hard to capture in this photo- but, it is an amazing plant. I hope I dont kill it.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking good! I love watching tanks mature, they begin to take on a more natural feeling! 
Amy, those buce leaves that aren't looking great, I would get them out. Just to reduce your organics and chances of algae 🙂 so long as the rhizome isnt squishy, itll come back! Mine melted back to rhizome as well, little leaves everywhere now.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> Looking good! I love watching tanks mature, they begin to take on a more natural feeling!
> Amy, those buce leaves that aren't looking great, I would get them out. Just to reduce your organics and chances of algae 🙂 so long as the rhizome isnt squishy, itll come back! Mine melted back to rhizome as well, little leaves everywhere now.


Thank you- Ill make sure to clean up Buce leaves today. Hoping they come back. They sure melted good.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Tank is looking great!

(Let me know if you want me to move this to the Tank Journals section at some point)


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Tank is looking great!
> 
> (Let me know if you want me to move this to the Tank Journals section at some point)


 LOl! I never even noticed. :laugh2lease _do move_ this to its proper location- Im just really unobservant.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

After the big white trash (44 gallon) can came with lid and has been sitting outside on the back porch all week ( my husband having to walk by it enough times outside), the "heated negotiations" about the need for R/O has ended. Now, he is walking around it scratching his head, picking up the manual, and "making plans". 


Thats just how it is when you have an obsessive fish-keeper and an apathetic onlooker living in the same household. Sparks clash as opinions differ, heated negotiations ensue, and the fish-keeper usually comes out the happier.

P.S- Now he says "Why didn't you get a storage tank built specifically for water instead of this blinding white trash can?" 
[sigh]


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

HA! As stressful and annoying as it is? I believe this is when you mutter, "VICTORY!" beneath your breath.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> HA! As stressful and annoying as it is? I believe this is when you mutter, "VICTORY!" beneath your breath.





> Oh, I am!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, I caved--- I saw this absolutely beautiful caradina babauldi "zebra" in my 30 gallon a few days ago and thought "What if I put all my most beautiful baubalti in this tank- taking from the 30 gallon?" 
Is this culling? Well, if that is---that's the plan. 
But, look at this shrimp! He/she is lovely. 










Oh, and I added a few Bloody Mary shrimp as well (sheepish grin). 











The tank is growing in well. I also see very tiny leaves coming from the rhizome where the Buce plants have melted. 










So, now I need to set up another shrimp tank for the Bee shrimp will be getting.
I am going to a Sacramento Aquarium Society meeting tomorrow- maybe they will have such a tank at the auction.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> Well, I caved--- I saw this absolutely beautiful caradina babauldi "zebra" in my 30 gallon a few days ago and thought "What if I put all my most beautiful baubalti in this tank- taking from the 30 gallon?"
> Is this culling? Well, if that is---that's the plan.
> But, look at this shrimp! He/she is lovely.
> 
> ...


That shrimp is gorgeous!!!! Holy wow truly awesome!!!! 

Tank is looking great, just have to wait for this to regrow, as they are and it will further fill in! 

Bee shrimp as well? This is a very addictive hobby, need another hit?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Having a tank solely for Babaulti is good idea. Particularly since they've turned out to be so attractive. I'm toying with keeping some once I have a small tank established for Heterandria formosa. Your tank has really sold me on the striped variety.

Maybe your Golden/Snow White tank could be really simple with just basic hardscape and moss - that way it's easy to maintain and clean. A nice branch or several pieces of manzanita combined to look branch-y. Moss glued on. Just let it do its thing and trim it every month or so. Your extra moss will go over well with aquarium clubs and on the forum.

Any thoughts on tank size if you don't find one at auction? If you go all-in-one, I think the Fluval Spec III would be nice for them. Maybe even Spec V if you want something larger and unique. If you want to go cheap, I think you'd like the black silicone work of Deep Blue Professional/Seapora tanks. Maybe one of their standard 5.5 or 10 gal tanks. A double sponge filter or AC20/30 HOB is all you'd need. Lighting would be $20ish for something nice.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> Well, I caved--- I saw this absolutely beautiful caradina babauldi "zebra" in my 30 gallon a few days ago and thought "What if I put all my most beautiful baubalti in this tank- taking from the 30 gallon?"
> Is this culling? Well, if that is---that's the plan.


Kind of reverse culling. Which in my opinion is the best way to go. When I was having fits with the wild-types popping up in my blue velvets, I was getting nowhere trying to just pick out the undesirable ones. But picking just the prettiest ones and putting them in their own tank has so far yielded much better results. 



Discusluv said:


> So, now I need to set up another shrimp tank for the Bee shrimp will be getting.
> I am going to a Sacramento Aquarium Society meeting tomorrow- maybe they will have such a tank at the auction.


Oh man, I bet that's going to be great. Please take pictures!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> That shrimp is gorgeous!!!! Holy wow truly awesome!!!!
> 
> Tank is looking great, just have to wait for this to regrow, as they are and it will further fill in!
> 
> Bee shrimp as well? This is a very addictive hobby, need another hit?


 Thank you! 

The baubalti "zebra" is my favorite variety of shrimp so far. It is very special. 



Yes, golden bees are in my future. 

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> Having a tank solely for Babaulti is good idea. Particularly since they've turned out to be so attractive. I'm toying with keeping some once I have a small tank established for Heterandria formosa. Your tank has really sold me on the striped variety.
> 
> Maybe your Golden/Snow White tank could be really simple with just basic hardscape and moss - that way it's easy to maintain and clean. A nice branch or several pieces of manzanita combined to look branch-y. Moss glued on. Just let it do its thing and trim it every month or so. Your extra moss will go over well with aquarium clubs and on the forum.
> 
> Any thoughts on tank size if you don't find one at auction? If you go all-in-one, I think the Fluval Spec III would be nice for them. Maybe even Spec V if you want something larger and unique. If you want to go cheap, I think you'd like the black silicone work of Deep Blue Professional/Seapora tanks. Maybe one of their standard 5.5 or 10 gal tanks. A double sponge filter or AC20/30 HOB is all you'd need. Lighting would be $20ish for something nice.


 Id like to get a tank that could fit on this bookshelf with the Fluvel Flex moved over. Maybe a 3 gallon or a 5? I really like the all in one set-ups; but, I need to look at whats out there. Ill look at these that you list- thank you!
This is a heavy, solid wood bookcase like they used to make, so I know it could take the weight. Ill need to do some measurements today. I love the tank on this shelf because it is higher; so easy to view into the tank on all 3 sides. 

I sometimes imagine myself as the shrimp seeing this massive face coming in to view them- :laugh2:! :surprise: Poor guys...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Kind of reverse culling. Which in my opinion is the best way to go. When I was having fits with the wild-types popping up in my blue velvets, I was getting nowhere trying to just pick out the undesirable ones. But picking just the prettiest ones and putting them in their own tank has so far yielded much better results.
> 
> 
> Oh man, I bet that's going to be great. Please take pictures!


 Well, at least I was being practical for once in my life-- reverse culling- I like the sound of that. 





The Aquarium Society meetings/auction are really fun. The speaker presentation is on a topic Im not really that interested in, mormyrid fish, but the speaker is an ichthyologist who studies many African Fish in the field ( not just an armchair scientist) - so that will make it worth it. 

Ill take pictures


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I like this all in one and it would fit next to the Fluvel Flex... @somewhatshocked

Is the light and filter relatively good as well for low-light plants/shrimp? 

https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Spec-...s=gateway&sprefix=fluval+spec+,aps,214&sr=8-1


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The listing still has the old version of the tank. The new version looks like this: https://www.chewy.com/fluval-spec-aquarium-kit-26-gal/dp/152023 (Don't worry, though, you'll still receive the new version)

It's still the same tank but has black netting/mesh printed on the filter portion of the tank to disguise it - much like your Flex. Also has a new, sleek, aluminum LED that's waaaay better. Puts you more in the range of low-medium/medium light if I had to guess. Nice enough to grow most plants in the hobby and all of the plants you'd want to keep.

Only thing you'll need to do is add silicone to the tiny opening between the filter chamber and the main tank so shrimp can't get through. Just stick some course foam behind the intake to prevent shrimp from getting sucked in there. Or if you want to get fancy, use silicone to attach some stainless steel mesh or use the method I went with in my Spec journal. 

I think it's pretty great for shrimp. Nice enough that I want one to go with my Spec V. Tough (maybe impossible?) to beat the price for an all-in-one with an included and useful light fixture.



Discusluv said:


> I like this all in one and it would fit next to the Fluvel Flex...
> @somewhatshocked
> 
> Is the light and filter relatively good as well for low-light plants/shrimp?
> ...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks, Jake. I will order that one. 

This one is really pretty- but, more than I want to spend right now. 

https://www.amazon.com/Cobalt-Aquat...b8b2a15b3f1395d16886d3333be36d&language=en_US



*EDIT:* I really should get Controsoil for this tank as well, I think, because it will have the Golden Bees in it. 
I love how this Controsoil has held up in the Fluvel Flex. Absolutely no dust and very pleased with the medium brown color. 
Its good becuase have plenty of plants/rock/ etc...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Ordered the Fluvel Spec 3 in black for the Bees !
Controsoil
More Dr. Tim's Ammonia-- 



Ps.. I need to start another journal, lol!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely time to start a new journal.

I think the Spec will be a good fit. It's an easy size to use to your advantage when it comes to scaping. Simple to take up a lot of visual space with just a few twigs of manzanita.

Cheaper than buying a tank, filter, cover and light separately. That's the allure for me.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, I have become that person. Willing to give up very limited real estate on the kitchen counter for an aquarium. 
But, I had to.
Where else would I put the Fluvel V. ( red face)
At least its hidden between the wine cooler and the wine glasses.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Just got done making homemade spaghetti sauce with tomatoes/herbs from the garden w/meatballs.
Opened up a bottle of good wine to aerate...
For dessert- homemade apple pie, crust from scratch, and fresh apples from our apple tree. 
Why?
Hoping the other half will not notice the aquarium on the counter. 
Is it that obvious? 
:grin2:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Let's get real for a minute. Having a tank in the kitchen is the _best_. Especially in a high traffic area or where you can see it frequently.

Your tank looks nice there and it's a no-brainer. Something you can easily show off to guests. Can also function as a fascinating night light.

I've been eyeing a barely used area of countertop near by range that's 25in x 25in. Nice area beneath the upper cabinetry for clamping stuff like fans and LEDs so I can surround, say, a 5.5gal with houseplants this winter. Your post is definitely pushing me into that direction.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Lol! It was so amazing to look at at night with all the lights turned off. Really a great nite light- as you say. 
Who needs counter space!

On a sadder note--- I did find one dead Bloody Mary Shrimp this morning. Im thinking it was because I rushed the draining and refilling of the tank yesterday so I could move it. Might have just caused it too much stress. All others appear fine. 

I am reminded of how sensitive they are to water parameter changes that are made to quickly. Still waiting for my R/O system to be put up. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Loving your tank, haven’t been a fan of the flex but yours is awesome. You driftwood is perfect for the tank! Can’t wait to see how it evolves! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

xjasminex said:


> Loving your tank, haven’t been a fan of the flex but yours is awesome. You driftwood is perfect for the tank! Can’t wait to see how it evolves!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I am really enjoying this tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Lost 3 of the Bloody Mary Shrimp over last week. Im bummed. The few Babaulti I threw in here are fine- thank goodness- the one female is just stunning. 
I think until I get the RO system up I will go buy RO water for the 10 and 5 for water changes at a LFS. Then, re-mineralize with Salty Shrimp. 
Im sure it is because my water is too fluctuating in parameters. I tested the TDS real quick - it was 94. This range has been pretty steady at that in this tank.
Ill do the KH/GH and pH a little later---Im a bit groggy right now from sedation from medical procedure this morning. The perils of the elderly. 

The 30 gallon tank with the neo's and Babaulti are doing great, but maybe this is because it has inert soil?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

These are the tests from today for the Fluvel Flex 9 gallon:

TDS 88
KH- 2
GH 4

I think that the deaths ( the Bloody Mary Shrimp) may be because these numbers are too low? 
How much of the Salty Shrimp should I add to get these levels to where they need to be?

I just did quick measurements of the 30 gallon: 

TDS 155
KH 2
GH 6

Newly set up Spec V

TDS 95
KH 2
GH 4


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Nevermind-- Im good- I figured it out.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just now seeing this.

It's not a *must* but I keep most of my Neos at about kH 2-3 and gH 7-8. If you want to change your gH, do it slowly with water changes. 

Without knowing more about their death, seeing bodies, etc, it's tough to say hardness had anything to do with it. 

If they were adults, it's possible they were at the end of their lifespan. If they were imports from a mass seller, it's possible they weren't as healthy as they seemed - thanks to stress, any number of other factors.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Just now seeing this.
> 
> It's not a *must* but I keep most of my Neos at about kH 2-3 and gH 7-8. If you want to change your gH, do it slowly with water changes.
> 
> ...


I added a tsp of equilibrium to a cup of tank-water and added that back last night and the TDS went from 88 to 150. I didnt test GH because didn't think would be accurate.

This morning tested GH and stayed the same- 4. The TDS meter read 188. This all makes no sense to me. I need to get some distilled water to make sure the TDS meter is reading accurately. But, regardless, it seems that the GH should have raised by 3. 

I didnt use the Salty Shrimp becuase read that shouldn't use remineralizers with KH with active substrates like Controsoil.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Salty Shrimp GH+ won't impact kH. Only Salty Shrimp GH/KH products will. Which are you using?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I have the GH/KH Salty Shrimp right now.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Discusluv said:


> I have the GH/KH Salty Shrimp right now.


I know it doesnt help Amy, but back when I first got my blues I had a constant stream of deaths until I finally stopped messing with kh. Though they are not prolific breeders, they are health and happy growing slowly as well. Like you have said, I simply stopped fighting my buffering soil and it all soon calmed down. 
As we know from the thread you created, steady parameters is key. Get this and wait, it will all fall into place soon after, I am sure of it!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Jamo33 said:


> I know it doesnt help Amy, but back when I first got my blues I had a constant stream of deaths until I finally stopped messing with kh. Though they are not prolific breeders, they are health and happy growing slowly as well. Like you have said, I simply stopped fighting my buffering soil and it all soon calmed down.
> As we know from the thread you created, steady parameters is key. Get this and wait, it will all fall into place soon after, I am sure of it!


So frustrating to lose shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The female babaulti was out so I was able to get a picture. She is no longer berried. Im not sure if it was successful or not... time will tell. She seems perfectly content, regardless. 

The light that was on here went kaput already so had to return and Buceplant sending me a replacement. I am kinda liking this light on this tank now, I might just keep it this way and put the other light on the 5 gallon cylinder vase am setting up. What do you think? This light or the other light? I can always get another light for the vase.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the tank looks nice with the cover on it and would use the other LED fixture you're having replaced on the vase. 

With cover on, the Flex seems to direct your eye into the tank instead of allowing you to linger at the surface or top area of the front glass.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think the tank looks nice with the cover on it and would use the other LED fixture you're having replaced on the vase.
> 
> With cover on, the Flex seems to direct your eye into the tank instead of allowing you to linger at the surface or top area of the front glass.


Totally agree! Also, its much brighter to me than it was in the beginning.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I tested some parameters in tank: 

KH 2
GH 5
TDS 280 ( is this too high?) I just did a 50% water change yesterday and it was at 250 before water change. Any added TDS I imagine is just from the Equilibrium. 

The Bloody Mary's are all doing well. Some are berried, but, no babies as yet. I havent seen my female babaulti for a few days, but, have seen the 2 males I put in here as well.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

My tanks are about 300 to 350 tds per the meter I have. My rcs/bloody Mary's/wilds do just fine. KH 4 GH 5 PH 8. That is after using equilibrium to raise GH from 1. 

Just my experience


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Forgot to add my tap is about 160TDS


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Checked KH and GH on this tank.

KH is 1
GH is 5

Looks like I should be using the remineralizer that raises both KH and GH.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Today is a great day!
After 3 months of this tank being set up- first sight of shrimp babies. Ill have to look back to see when I introduced shrimp, it must have been about a month to 6 weeks ago? (Edit: I looked back, added shrimp 5 weeks ago). 
Not absolutely sure of which type Im seeing, but the nose looks shorter like C. babaulti "zebra". 

There was one shrimp on glass side that appeared bigger than the smaller ones on substrate, so there are at least 2 groups of babies in here.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Good news about the shrimplets! Having breeding this quickly is a good sign.

Hopefully you'll be able to build up a sizable colony in a matter of a few months.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Good news about the shrimplets! Having breeding this quickly is a good sign.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be able to build up a sizable colony in a matter of a few months.


 Only 4 shrimplets, but hoping more just hiding from my prying eyes. 

I saw the female as well today, she has changed color, more all dark. I did some reading and they call this species of shrimp "chameleon shrimp" because they are so adept at changing color to blend into the surroundings. She is the biggest of all the shrimp I have in both tanks. But, you probably already know this having them yourself. Im assuming the green can alter themselves as well. 

I noticed a couple Bloody Mary females that are berried- that could be what Im seeing as far as babies...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's honestly why I don't like the green variety. Wild-type Neos are more exciting than them. I've had them since 2012 or so (I think I got them from Rachel O'Leary) and just barely notice them. No clue how many I have. They're constantly changing color, losing color, all that. They're pretty much impossible to see in a tank with a decent amount of plants.

If they're Bloody Mary offspring, you'll know pretty quickly. 

Either way, it's exciting!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> That's honestly why I don't like the green variety. Wild-type Neos are more exciting than them. I've had them since 2012 or so (I think I got them from Rachel O'Leary) and just barely notice them. No clue how many I have. They're constantly changing color, losing color, all that. They're pretty much impossible to see in a tank with a decent amount of plants.
> 
> If they're Bloody Mary offspring, you'll know pretty quickly.
> 
> Either way, it's exciting!


Yeah, the zebra variety changes color as well. Im not sure if she will return to the colors she had, time will tell.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Shrimp-let Bloody Mary sighting. Yippee! 

Actually, now that Ive seen both shrimplets, the body's of these two juveniles appear different. The Bloody Mary ( or neo's in general) are more narrow and straight. The babaulti, on the other hand, is ever-slightly more curved. And, definitely, the color difference is there already. The Bloody Mary's already have a bit of red to them. 
I only could see one of these guys, right on the glass. Im thinking my eye-sight limits me seeing them on the 
Contro-soil. That and the very UN-viewer friendly way I have the hardscape in here. I think I will try finding another piece of wood for in here- put this stump in the 180 gallon. The combination of the substrate used, placement of wood, and my poor eyesight is making it very difficulty to see anything in here.
Sigh, if I wasnt able to get _extra _ high-index glasses, my glasses would be thick as coke-bottles. :/.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Discusluv said:


> Shrimp-let Bloody Mary sighting. Yippee!
> 
> Actually, now that Ive seen both shrimplets, the body's of these two juveniles appear different. The Bloody Mary ( or neo's in general) are more narrow and straight. The babaulti, on the other hand, is ever-slightly more curved. And, definitely, the color difference is there already. The Bloody Mary's already have a bit of red to them.
> I only could see one of these guys, right on the glass. Im thinking my eye-sight limits me seeing them on the
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Econde said:


> Congrats!


Ha! ~ Im excited. :nerd:


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Discusluv said:


> Ha! ~ Im excited. :nerd:


I'd be right there with you if my shrimp got berried all of a sudden. It feels good to know you're doing it right, you know what I mean?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

@somewhatshocked
Where is the thread where you talk about your GH remineralizer that you sent me. I need to read it to find out how much to add to my Fluvel Flex because I am going to change the water and add it instead of equilibrium. 

I just tested before water change. 
The KH is 1
GH is 5
TDS is 250-ish.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This post.

Just mix it up with your water change water to hit your preferred gH, that way you aren't changing parameters too quickly. So if you're swapping a gallon of water, just add it to the gallon of new water before adding it to the tank.

There's not a set measurement, unfortunately. You just have to mix it up, test your water to see where you are and add a little more if you're off. Or if you've added too much, then add some RO water to dilute.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> This post.
> 
> Just mix it up with your water change water to hit your preferred gH, that way you aren't changing parameters too quickly. So if you're swapping a gallon of water, just add it to the gallon of new water before adding it to the tank.
> 
> There's not a set measurement, unfortunately. You just have to mix it up, test your water to see where you are and add a little more if you're off. Or if you've added too much, then add some RO water to dilute.


Oh okay! Should I continue to shoot for 5 GH or should I try to slowly increase that number over time? Should I try to raise it to 6 GH this time?


EDIT: After this tank I am going to test the 30 gallon tank and see where I am as well. Ive noticed in this tank over the last week that the wild neo's do not seem as prolific as they once were. There is a much larger colony of Babaulti than wilds. Im thinking that the Babaulti thrive in this low KH/GH, but the neo's are syuffering, so I need to get these numbers up to a middle ground where both are happy. 
This tank has the inert substrate so i imagine I need to use the Salty Shrimp KH/GH for it. Shoot for 3 KH/ 6 GH? Depending on where I am when I test, Ill raise this gradually.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd make your water change water your target gH. So (and this is just a random number) if you want gH 7? Make your water change gH 7 and slowly add that to the tank. Just continue doing that each time you change the water and it'll eventually make the entire tank gH 7.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'd make your water change water your target gH. So (and this is just a random number) if you want gH 7? Make your water change gH 7 and slowly add that to the tank. Just continue doing that each time you change the water and it'll eventually make the entire tank gH 7.


 It finally sunk in--- sorry you had to keep hammering that in. :|You should of seen my face when it did-- ahhhhh- comprehension! And then--- a moment of feeling dense.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Shrimplet sightings:
2 Red
4 Zebra

The little red ones are especially cute. I will feed some of Jake's Shrimplet food here shortly and try to get picture or video.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Thinking about taking big stump out of this tank and simplifying scape so can see shrimp better. Actually, would like to put just rock with no wood. All my tanks are very driftwood centered, it would be nice to do one with just rock ( and plants of course). Maybe Ill go take a look at LFS to see what catches my eye.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, took the log out of scape in preparation of adding rock tomorrow. The shrimp scurried around looking for places to hide. Poor guys, feeling a bit exposed now. That was this morning. Now, they are more settled in so decided to feed them to see if the shrimplets would come out. They did! I counted 8 in total-- and only one definitively red. But, there looks to be two groups of youngsters in here, the last of which is almost microscopic. 

I tried to get a video of the little ones but it really doesnt come out clear in the video. But, I did get some footage of my beautiful babaulti female. Her colors have changed, but she still is very pretty. I think she is berried again as well-- as are a couple of the red neos. 

https://vimeo.com/369216018


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Those shrimp are looking great. Especially the juvenile Babaulti. The adult Babaulti you featured looks huge!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The reds are pretty poor, I know. I think I accidentally put a wild or two in here when I was transferring the zebras. That striped one I probably should take out and put in wild tank. I will tomorrow, I just got done putting the rock in the tank. Ive stirred that tank up and upset the little guys enough today.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Can see into the tank so much better now-
Edit: I didnt realize how dirty the glass was


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice rock selection. Makes the tank seem a lot larger and still provides plenty of surface area for shrimp.


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice look!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

11/8
Water Change
Prior to numbers:

TDS 280
kh-2
gh 6
Temp 70 degrees

Just after:
PH 6.5\ forgot to take
kh-2
gh-5 (didn't do a good job here)
TDS-267
Temp- 70.5


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

C.Babaulti "Zebra" and Bloody Mary


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice shot of the shrimp.

Is this the "brown" version of Controsoil that you're using?


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Those shrimp are gorgeous? You're giving me the shrimp bug here...

Your substrate looks really deep in this photo. What all did you use, and what was your rationale for making it so deep?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nice shot of the shrimp.
> 
> Is this the "brown" version of Controsoil that you're using?


Thank you 
Yes it is . I like the color a lot.

Bump:


Desert Pupfish said:


> Those shrimp are gorgeous? You're giving me the shrimp bug here...
> 
> Your substrate looks really deep in this photo. What all did you use, and what was your rationale for making it so deep?


 Shrimp are very tempting.
Does it look deep? No rationale here. Just how it went at the time.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This tank is really starting "to settle". The first month or so in adding shrimp would see a dead shrimp here and there. I haven't found any dead shrimp in about 3 weeks. I also attribute this to adding R/O water to the regimen, remineralizing myself, and just the normal trial and error of the learning curve. The preliminary curve, that is--- Im still rounding that middle curve. 
I have seen a handful of Bloody Mary shrimp youngsters, but far less than the babaulti. It will probably take a few months before get a noticeable size jump in numbers--- if not more. Thats okay, Im not going anywhere.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really love the way those rocks have stuff growing on them. It may not be to your liking but I think rock work in shrimp tanks looks pretty great when everything gets covered in algal growth.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Really love the way those rocks have stuff growing on them. It may not be to your liking but I think rock work in shrimp tanks looks pretty great when everything gets covered in algal growth.


 Im actually encouraging it -- I want these rocks covered in algae. 

Remember that larger tank on here where member had large boulders in his tank with algae almost completely covering them-- I think he had frontosa cichlids in his tank. He was asking how to get rid of it!! :surprise:

Man I loved the look of that tank.


It also reminds me of that tank you were considering with the larger round- boulder-type rock. 

This tank-- I saved the image because_ I am_ doing this tank soon! Imagine these rocks with algae growth. The tank set-up would be amazing.:nerd:











I have a river bed in my front yard with boulders like this as well as medium and small stones. All I would need is to order some Caribsea Peace River stone and Id be set!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What size tank will it be? And will it be for your rams? That'd be terrific.

Regarding substrate: you may be able to get some nicely-colored pea gravel from a landscape supply company, big box hardware store or somewhere similar for cheap. Be sure to check those options out. 

Peace River is nice, though. Looks a lot better after it ages for a bit in a tank. Really happy with it in my smaller Spec and am definitely using more of it.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> What size tank will it be? And will it be for your rams? That'd be terrific.
> 
> Regarding substrate: you may be able to get some nicely-colored pea gravel from a landscape supply company, big box hardware store or somewhere similar for cheap. Be sure to check those options out.
> 
> Peace River is nice, though. Looks a lot better after it ages for a bit in a tank. Really happy with it in my smaller Spec and am definitely using more of it.


 Rams really need sand to pick at- so most likely not that tank. It would have to be a new tank-- I dont want to disturb any of the shrimp tanks either. 



Actually, as Im thinking while Im typing ... :laugh2:
The rams do not need a 30 gallon, all they need is a 10 gallon. So maybe the best thing would be to get a 10 gallon for them and convert the 30 gallon to this rockscape.


----------



## Nautilus29 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow, tank is looking really good! Are you dosing the water for your plants or is that soil adequate? Right now my tank is in a temporary location until I build a show area for our animals. I have some controsoil in pots in the tank that I have been testing out. I'm trying to decide what substrate to go with when I move the tank. 

How are your altum angels doing? My lfs has gotten some in and I'm really considering picking them up.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Nautilus29 said:


> Wow, tank is looking really good! Are you dosing the water for your plants or is that soil adequate? Right now my tank is in a temporary location until I build a show area for our animals. I have some controsoil in pots in the tank that I have been testing out. I'm trying to decide what substrate to go with when I move the tank.
> 
> How are your altum angels doing? My lfs has gotten some in and I'm really considering picking them up.


 Im sorry, I somehow missed your post! 


Thank you so much! I really like this tank. It is starting to settle in nicely after a few months. It seems that all my tanks go through an ugly growing stage- lol! the algae blooms, the plants that need to be pulled and replaced because they just didn't do well... 

The general caterpillar stage before the semblance of a butterfly :grin2: 

I have Controsoil in this tank and really like the looks of it. Aesthetically it fits what im looking for to a tee- I like a light brown substrate. Darker/black substrates do not appeal to me. Be prepared, however, Controsoil has a tendency of really lowering your KH is you already have low KH to begin with. 

It actually is not ( Im thinking) the best substrate if want to do neo's and keep the KH a bit higher. ( @somewhatshocked can correct me if Im wrong), but I think he has also had an issue with Controsoil bottoming out his KH. 



I think next time I might try Amazonia Light. it seems to give that color I like. 



Your local fish store has Altums? You lucky bum! Fancy store you have 
Are they tank raised or wilds? 

If they have them solidly eating on flake, frozen, or pellet foods then those would definitely be worth grabbing! Ask that the store manager/employee feeds the fish so you can see them eat. 

Are they juveniles or adults? 

Make sure eyes are bright, tummy's round and filled out and no fins held close to body.


----------



## Nautilus29 (Jul 15, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> Your local fish store has Altums? You lucky bum! Fancy store you have <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a>
> Are they tank raised or wilds?
> 
> If they have them solidly eating on flake, frozen, or pellet foods then those would definitely be worth grabbing! Ask that the store manager/employee feeds the fish so you can see them eat.
> ...


I haven't figured out if they are tank raised or wild caught yet, but they are on frozen and flake foods. Looks like they are pretty small, maybe 3 inches tall or so. If they look healthy the next time I make it to the store I think I may pick them up!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Picked up some Bloody Mary's from SaS meeting last night. 
About 3 of them were exceptional with the last 7 being mediocre in quality. Im getting a better idea of quality now-- that is good and bad. 
I dont want to be called a "shrimp snob"
I noticed, but they all went in.
With some deaths of the Bloody Mary's since started tank ( maybe 5 in the beginning weeks?) haven't seen any in last month or so. I think there are about 30-35 that Ive added to tank with about 6 babaulti. Ive seen at least 5 babaulti shrimplets at a time/3 Bloody Mary Shrimplets at any one time.
Thats max, now Ill wait for them to increase.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Short video of King Kong Extremes. So far so good. 

https://vimeo.com/381836079


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

One of the King Kongs died, unfortunately. Im not surprised. 
@somewhatshocked-- What parameters should I adjust this tank to to make the Bloody Mary's and King Kong's happy? Is it even possible? 

I wish I had someone close to give these to, I just dont have a tank to put them in.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I would not attempt to keep Taiwan Bee and Neocaridina in the same tank at all. 

Bees need low/no kH, low gH. kH 0 gH 5ish is what I normally aim for. Aquasoil Amazonia is my favorite because it also keeps pH low. But the parameters you'd keep other Crystals in should work.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> I would not attempt to keep Taiwan Bee and Neocaridina in the same tank at all.
> 
> Bees need low/no kH, low gH. kH 0 gH 5ish is what I normally aim for. Aquasoil Amazonia is my favorite because it also keeps pH low. But the parameters you'd keep other Crystals in should work.


What should I do in this situation? Please advise:


Put in with PRL.
Take to a LFS that has shrimp. 

Set up a small aquarium or something to get parameters correct for them and do frequent water changes? 





I hate this--- I didnt even order these shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, I have a 10 gallon tank on the way that was going to use for ram breeding, I suppose I can make this a Red King Kong Extreme shrimp tank instead. 

Ill start cycling it and hope the other shrimp make it by the time the tank is cycled. 

I now need to buy another 10 gallon tank-- my husband is going to divorce me.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You could monitor parameters closely and try to get them to an ideal point. But honestly, stability is more important for them right now.

Since you're setting up a new tank, I'd aim for kH 0 and gH of about 5-6.

What do you plan to use for substrate? Aquasoil Amazonia (regular) is my favorite but any good buffering substrate will work. The ADA product provides all the ammonia you'll need and will provide a nutrient source for plants for quite a long time.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> You could monitor parameters closely and try to get them to an ideal point. But honestly, stability is more important for them right now.
> 
> Since you're setting up a new tank, I'd aim for kH 0 and gH of about 5-6.
> 
> What do you plan to use for substrate? Aquasoil Amazonia (regular) is my favorite but any good buffering substrate will work. The ADA product provides all the ammonia you'll need and will provide a nutrient source for plants for quite a long time.


I have some Fluvel Stratum was planning to use. But, if you think the Amazonia would be a better choice I can order some of that and use instead.

Should I get this type? the 3l or 9l?

https://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Soil-Am...66&hvtargid=aud-799728744414:pla-739014070264

Edit: I just ordered this instead of using the Fluvel Stratum. Thanks for the tip @somewhatshocked


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You want Amazonia, not Amazonia II or Amazonia Light. Though, all three will work.

Regular Amazonia provides all the nutrients you'll need for simple plants like Crypts that are common in shrimp tanks. I think that's a great added bonus to its long buffering life.

update: Since you've already ordered it, it'll definitely work for you. And it'll give you a good sense of how the products work.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Yesterday, I was busy with this tank getting it ready for the PRL shrimp that will be coming next week. Being a noob, I had thought that I would put these shrimp (SS grade) PRL's with the S grade PRL, but I was set straight that that was not recommended if I wanted to maintain quality of shrimp. In my mind I had figured that some would turn out as S and the others as SS. But, it appears that-- me being my unpractical self-- assumed too much and made a hasty decision, where I should have questioned first. 
Whats done is done. 

Good thing---The bloody Mary shrimp and the king kongs were rehomed. Neither were appealing to me. The tank also had a good deal of baby/ a fewer amount of adult c. babaulti 'zebra'
shrimp that were relocated to the wild neo/babauti tank. This tank is exploding with shrimp! The neo's took awhile to establish in this tank ( about 4-5 months), but now they are consistently increasing. From the start, the babaulti have been prolific. 

Anyways, back to the Fluvel Flex 9 gallon, its ready for the new shrimp:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The strip light already went out in this tank, unfortunately. \
I took one of the clip- on lights from the 5.4 gallon tank for now. But, Ive really got used to this tank not having an open top and dont like the look of seeing the back filter section when look down at tank. 
I tried to find a replacement strip light for this tank but couldn't find one. If someone is able to find one can you give me a link to it? Thanks 


I received the PRL shrimp for this tank-- they are itty bitty, which I hear is good. 
They all settled in well, no losses.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Discusluv said:


> The strip light already went out in this tank, unfortunately. \
> 
> I took one of the clip- on lights from the 5.4 gallon tank for now. But, Ive really got used to this tank not having an open top and dont like the look of seeing the back filter section when look down at tank.
> 
> ...




Can you tell if the light is out vs the power supply... if you have extra power supplies on hand with the same specifications you can try to wire it in and see if the light comes back to life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

vvDO said:


> Can you tell if the light is out vs the power supply... if you have extra power supplies on hand with the same specifications you can try to wire it in and see if the light comes back to life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of the leds are still working and some are dark. Not sure why this is.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Discusluv said:


> Some of the leds are still working and some are dark. Not sure why this is.




[emoji1005] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

vvDO said:


> [emoji1005]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, you may be right.


Now, something else-- have you got a plan for some Rams. I got a boatload  

You are close you know.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Discusluv said:


> Yes, you may be right.
> 
> 
> Now, something else-- have you got a plan for some Rams. I got a boatload
> ...


I may actually have room for some in the near future. I have a pair of apisto panduro's that I'm going to try my hand at breeding, they were very small when I first got them, and the female was stressing out the male (she was bigger). They are about the same size now and probably about 6 months old, so they may be ready, if they are not successful or something goes wrong I may have to switch gears.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I havent updated this journal in ages! I wanted to share a couple pictures of some plants that I got from @Immortal1 . We traded plants for shrimp  . 
Here are a few of the plants that were sent- on the left: the pretty reddish/pinkish toned one in front ( I forgot what its called), Lobelia Cardinalis ( Love!), and the Hygrophila balsamica ( this one is beautiful and grows very vigorously!) 

Thank you Linn!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Discusluv said:


> I havent updated this journal in ages! I wanted to share a couple pictures of some plants that I got from @*Immortal1* . We traded plants for shrimp  .
> Here are a few of the plants that were sent- on the left: the pretty reddish/pinkish toned one in front ( I forgot what its called), Lobelia Cardinalis ( Love!), and the Hygrophila balsamica ( this one is beautiful and grows very vigorously!)
> 
> Thank you Linn!



Looking great Amy! That Hygrophila balsamica looks right at home in there. Now the fun part - keeping it trimmed 
Not sure how fast those Lobelia Cardinalis are going to grow in your tank, but if they pick up any speed like in my high tech tank you will be giving away the excess in a few months 
The plant in the front left is some version of Alternanthera Reineckii. Interesting little plant as it really does not like my high tech tank, but seemed to be very happy in my 20g low tech tank.
Will have to see if I can get any pics of the new shrimp on my end one of these days :grin2:

also, like your light - have 2 of those over the 20g low tech tank. Really like the bluetooth app that goes with them.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Looking great Amy! That Hygrophila balsamica looks right at home in there. Now the fun part - keeping it trimmed
> Not sure how fast those Lobelia Cardinalis are going to grow in your tank, but if they pick up any speed like in my high tech tank you will be giving away the excess in a few months
> The plant in the front left is some version of Alternanthera Reineckii. Interesting little plant as it really does not like my high tech tank, but seemed to be very happy in my 20g low tech tank.
> Will have to see if I can get any pics of the new shrimp on my end one of these days :grin2:
> ...


 Yes! I can see those H balsamica branches starting to spread out wider and wider- lol! How do I propogate this plant? Do I take off these branches and place them in substrate? Would they, then, grow roots? 

I hope the L. Cardinalis do increase, would love to put some in my other tanks. Such an interesting plant. Different than what I have. 

Oh, thats right-- A . Reineckii. It has lost some color since you sent it too me, sadly. Its still very pretty, though. I dont have a really high fertilization routine, maybe thats why it isnt so vibrant. I have been fertilizing my shrimp tanks with the Thrive specific to tanks with shrimp. Maybe I should add some Seachem root tabs around it. That might help. 



This Fluvel nano light Ive only had for a few weeks now, but Im really liking it. Especially the colors. It makes the plants, shrimp, etc... look very nice.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure on your questions regarding H balsamica branches or propogation. I have simply been cutting off the bottom and replanting the top.
Guessing @burr740, @Greggz and several others would have a better input


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Not sure on your questions regarding H balsamica branches or propogation. I have simply been cutting off the bottom and replanting the top.
> Guessing @*burr740*, @*Greggz* and several others would have a better input


Ill look it up. Thanks again for the plants.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Some very poor pictures of my PRL shrimp. I think we are going to get some shrimp -let’s soon. Been a lot of swarming around by males lately. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Video of the PRL's. A bit better than the pictures. 
@Immortal1 -- Am I killing the Alternanthera Reineckii? It looks like its losing color under my care. 

https://vimeo.com/427150541


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I have 2 berried females! Yippeee! 
So excited. 
Looks like I got these guys on 2/11. They were very young and very small juveniles. So, it took about 4 months for females to berry. I wonder if that is typical or a long time for this to happen. 
The other PRL's that I had took about 3 months but they were older. Really, they were about the same size as the PBL that I received a few weeks ago. So, it will be interesting to see if the females berry at or around 3 months.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I see Baby PRL's! They are the cutest evah! :x


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Are the crystal shrimp much smaller than neo's when born? These guys are soooo small. 
I could see 3 last night but I have been sitting with my head/eyeballs staring-- like a nerd-- in front of this tank today and Ive only seen one on the glass. 
It has been there on the glass in a relatively small space all day. There must be more, but it seems that when this young they dont travel far.


----------



## Shrimpini (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi Amy, I would highly recommend a Matten filter set up for your ten gallon. It’s perfect for shrimp breeding and gives tons of bio filter space for grazing AND it’s extremely cost effective. Like 16.00 for total set up. Check out flip aquatics, they sell them in all sizes. I love mine and so do the shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This tank is still going but all PRL are gone. Currently some yellow neos that don’t breed.
Just recently started to get interested in my tanks again-beyond going through the motions of changing water and feeding the fish. So ordered some plants from Joe.
Making me start to look at my tank again.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome back again!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Econde said:


> Welcome back again!


Thank you!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I sent some of my yellow neos to @chrisg last year and now he is sending some of the progeny from these neos back to me. Such a wonderful gesture. 
The handful that I have left have stopped breeding so this is so needed!
This is the best community ever!
Im really excited to get these guys and will make a video after acclimate.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to see you're back at it!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Glad to see you're back at it!


Thank you! 
Going slow and steady. 
Super busy right now so just doing what I can handle-- instead of my normal tendency to dive in too fast into the deep end.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Here they are ! They are settling in great! Thanks so much @chrisg!






Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## chrisg (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, your tank looks great! Glad they made it there OK and happy I could give back a little bit.

(The video URL didn't work at first, but if anyone else wants to see it you can shorten it to 



 and it should load)


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

chrisg said:


> Thanks for posting this, your tank looks great! Glad they made it there OK and happy I could give back a little bit.
> 
> (The video URL didn't work at first, but if anyone else wants to see it you can shorten it to
> 
> ...


Thanks! So happy to see these beauties in my tank again! They are so pretty. 
I do have a couple Red Tigers in here left as well. Surprisingly they didnt croak on me- lol!
The dwarf sag in here was from Mr. Ken Keating so I try to keep it going... a reminder of this wonderful man that this community has lost. 
We miss you Ken.


----------

